# AQUARIUM HAS A HAIRLINE CRACK!



## CichlidGuy85 (Sep 12, 2014)

I was cleaning my tank and noticed a hairline crack in the side of it! I have no idea who manufactured it (some places offer lifetime warranty) and cannot afford to buy a new one. All i know is it is tempered glass (via the yellow sticker on the bottom) and that the lights that came with it say "Aquarium Equipment, Model: 24RFH". I bought it 10 years ago at Petsmart. I do not know what to do about this...Please Help!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you sure it isn't a scratch?


----------



## CichlidGuy85 (Sep 12, 2014)

Almost positive, it has depth to it. Is there anyway I can identify the manufacturer?


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

I would have thought that if it had a hair line crack it would be leaking , tempered glass shatters , normal float glass cracks , laminated glass cracks but stays in one piece due to the lamination, I have a small scratch on the front of my tank that I can feal with my finger nail , can you feel the depth with your finger nail on both sides of the glass


----------



## CichlidGuy85 (Sep 12, 2014)

I was just going by what the sticker says it is. I can only feel it on one side with my thumb nail.


----------



## CichlidGuy85 (Sep 12, 2014)

If i can only feel it on the outside can it still be a crack in the glass or does it go all the way through? It is a thick peice of glass. Is there also a way to identify who made my aquarium?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

It is likely that the bottom is tempered, but not the sides. There are ways to patch glass with cracks. You, perhaps, should contact Petsmart to see if they can offer any help as to the source of the tank.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

This is more likely a thread of excess silicone.

Cracks can rarely be felt with the finger because they are within the panel of the glass. Unless the panels shift, you won't be able to feel the crack. Before you do anything, take a razor blade and see if you can scrape off the "crack". Scratches can also be felt but are harmless. Tempered glass does not crack, it shatters. But your tank was made with only a tempered glass bottom. Most tanks have standard float glass sides.

The "24RFH" stands for 24" Recessed Fluorescent Hood and is a model number used by Perfecto/Marineland. If you purchased it at Petsmart it would be a Top Fin brand tank which is manufactured by Marineland.

Andy


----------

